# Jennings goes off his defender's head



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

wish he could make a layup in the nba


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

So sick.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Used to do that to QF daily, no big deal.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Haha you wish. Remind me of the countless occasions you got Prahled - no **** for our non-Wisconsin viewers who have no reference to this saying.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I love this kind of thing. I once threw a no look pass where I span as I threw it and it bolted straight off a kids face and broke his nose. :laugh:


----------

